# Memorial Day 2016



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2016)

_Remembering all those who have sacrificed their lives for our country and thanking all who have served. Hope everyone has a pleasant and safe weekend.
_


----------



## Buckeye (May 28, 2016)

Amen.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> _Remembering all those who have sacrificed their lives for our country and thanking all who have served. Hope everyone has a pleasant and safe weekend.
> _


Nice post!


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2016)

Yep.  My flag goes up first thing in the morning.

Big doings at the cemetery up the street from me; gun salutes,  parachutists flying down trailing the flag.

I can see (and hear) it all from my back yard.  Also flyovers by different airplanes including jet fighters.


----------

